# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How much for Co2



## CreativeCatfish (Aug 30, 2003)

I was at a local welding and gas supply shop, they quoted me about 68$ (us) for a 5lb tank and about 80$ for a 10lb tank. Both tanks are used but Ive heard that I can get it a little cheaper. 

What was every ones experience buying your co2 tanks?

It took God 40 days and nights to flood the world, it only takes Him 5 minuets to flood your house.


----------



## CreativeCatfish (Aug 30, 2003)

I was at a local welding and gas supply shop, they quoted me about 68$ (us) for a 5lb tank and about 80$ for a 10lb tank. Both tanks are used but Ive heard that I can get it a little cheaper. 

What was every ones experience buying your co2 tanks?

It took God 40 days and nights to flood the world, it only takes Him 5 minuets to flood your house.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> What was every ones experience buying your co2 tanks?


I didn't buy my tank, I bought rights to a tank... when my tank runs out, I simply take it back and exchange it, so new versus used, etc isn't an issue and they handle inspections and the like...

Mine was close $80 for 5lb, 10-15 to fill...

Jeff Ludwig
AquaticPlantWiki: www.rockytop.net


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Check out a local brew shop (place where you purchase items to make your own beer or wine). I bought my 10# new for about $90 and it is brushed aluminum. They also fill the tank for $1.50 per lb.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Check the links at my web site for best internet store prices for CO2 tanks.

I would also suggest looking at a local fire extinguisher place.

Also I would not shy away from used tanks. Just make sure it was tested relatively recently. The tanks must be re-tested every 5 years.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

My 5 lb. tank was $58. A 20 lb. tank was $90, but it was too tall to fit under my stand. All tanks were used. I swap it for another used tank when it's empty, and that costs $14.


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

I get my 20lb tank refill for C$10 (about US$7)

Pictures of my tank


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I was going to buy my tank in a week or two, so I have a question.

Is there a preferred metal type for CO2 tanks to be made out of? Alluminum, Steel, etc....

Should they be advertised as CO2 tanks or are these just tanks?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see any significance in aluminum vs. steel - except for the obvious weight. However, it is KEY to know HOW you will get your canister refilled. Some places EXCHANGE filled tanks for your empty one. If that is what you will do, don't waste your money on an aluminum one or a new one either!

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for hte tip.

I did call around today. I found a place with 5 pound CO2 tanks. They sell them used/filled for $65. Then you can swap them for full ones when they empty. The swap costs $13 though for a 5 pound tank. Is it me, or is $13 a little steep?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

it doesn't sound too steep to me. Seems pretty average. Most people tend to spend anywhere from $10-15 for a fill-up.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, that's about par for the course in my neck of the woods. Re that aluminum v. other materials thing--as far as the way it works in your system, no big deal. However, the aluminum tank is awfully nice from the perspective of a vertically challenged middle-aged woman like myself! The weight DOES make a big difference to me.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

You have to get a strong he-man to carry the tank for you, Vicki. They do come in handy, occasionally (I mean the he-man).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

5lb bottle for about $56 at a welding shop. Refills there were about $12. 

I found a beer distributor closer to home that swaps me a full one for $7.50 (was $6.50 until recently).


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> You have to get a strong he-man to carry the tank for you, Vicki. They do come in handy, occasionally (I mean the he-man).


LOL! I would never argue THAT, Glenn. I just have this thing about my hobby that I don't like to get involved with anything I can't do myself--after all, it IS my hobby, and I don't want to have to depend on anybody else to do what needs to be done. Of course, having said that--I DID let my he-man (AND my next door neighbor) carry in the 120 gallon tank...

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I paid $35 for my 5lb tanks with regulator, one from eBay and once from my local fire extinguisher service. This was after weeks of searching through ebay and waiting for a good buy, it was only after I purchased it that I visited the local fire extinguisher service to have it filled that they told me they had several in the back they need to get rid of because they were used for demos and can't be officially sold. I told them what I paid for mine and they let me have one for the same price. They also charged me $11 to fill each one up. I was very surprised, didn't expect to find them at such a good price.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Fire extinguisher store offered to make me any size for ~$50. I got a nice 10lb with 4 years still on the hydro test for $52.49.

Cost me $10 ($1/lb) to refill it.

FYI -
5 year Hydro test ~$10-12
New valve $9-10

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## CreativeCatfish (Aug 30, 2003)

Ive heard that you can get it from a Fire Extinguisher store, But Ive never seen one around town. Ill have to look into that.

As for welding supplies, my area around here has so many that the 2 that are closest to me are right across the street from each other. Talk about competition. I still need to shop around to see if I can get a better price. So far from everyones post I can see that what I was quoted is not unusual, but If I try I might find better.

Thanks all for your imput

It took God 40 days and nights to flood the world, it only takes Him 5 minuets to flood your house.


----------

